# Goat proofing barbed wire fence



## annabelle333

I am hoping to get some guidance and suggestions regarding my situation.  I am moving to 8 acres with a creek running through the middle.  The 8 acres has a good barbed wire around the perimeter with a single strand of electric defining the yard.  I am wanting to get two nigerian dwarf goats to learn about milking and see if I would like to get more goats.  What are some suggestions on economical ways to fence the barbed wire for goats?  There are two horses on the property also and I don't know if I should seperate the horses and goats to prevent the goats from eating the tails.  I also am concerned about the foliage on the creek as the foliage is good erosion control for the creek.  Also...(loaded with questions I know) there are several great trees on the property that I don't want to get eaten- how do I protect the trees and is that really an issue with just two little goats?  So many questions as this is my first time venturing with goats!  I have to say that I am so excited and can't wait to fall in love with them!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## sawfish99

Your biggest expense is going to be vet bills for the horses when they get hurt with the barbed wire.  I would remove 100% of the barbed wire.

Barbed wire is made for cow fencing, not goats/horses.  Goats need solid fencing if you want to keep them in.  Electric fence might work, but you will need multiple strands.  For small goats, they need to be close together (like 6" apart).  Some horses and goats get along.  Others do not.  We keep our horses and goats separate.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

i do use barbed wire for my goats but bellow the bottom strand i have a strand of electric, as for the barbed wire and horses as long as your horses have respect for there boundaries there wont be an issue,weve had horses for 23 years and in barbed wire and have never had an issue, if you go with a woven wire fence you will need a strand of hot electric wire above it, because horses will lean on it and destroy it.


----------



## AshleyFishy

I would be very wary of putting goats and horses together. I have done it in the past and it has ended badly for the goat on more than one occasion.


----------



## treeclimber233

I also keep my horses in with barbed wire with no problem.  If they are used to electric fence all the better because they have learned to respect the wire.  My horse learned long ago that touching the  wire got a good zap.  Now she stays in a field with a section of poly wire  that has had no electricity going thru it for at least 3 years (but don't tell her that).  It is tied to the trees with baling wire.   Several times limbs have fallen on it and pressed it to the ground and she will not go near it.  The goats however are another story.  Some of my goat have learned to jump thru the electric fence around them.  I think they listen to it and then time the jump between pulses.  Their names are Lunch and Dinner.  I would definitely suggest wire fence with a strand of electric on the top (for the horses) and on the bottom (for the goats).  As for the trees you don't want eaten just wrap them in wire.  The horses will probably chew on them more than the goats.  My horses love tree bark. The goats only eat the foliage.  And I don't think you will have to worry about the goats eating the horses tails.  They don't really "eat everything" in sight.


----------



## Godsgrl

well goats may not eat "everything in sight", but I have experienced goats eating horse tails before. My friend's pygmy goats nibbled their pony's tail quite a bit. Now offer the goats any healthy food, like produce or lettuce, and they turn up their noses. LOL


----------



## annabelle333

Thank you all for your advice.  I like the idea of electric wire below the existing barbed wire. Is that enough to keep coyotes out?  I was reading today that not all goats wander if they are happy with their environment.  Any feedback or thoughts on this?  Also- this site was suggesting using three rows of electric in areas where barbed wire isn't established.  Does anyone have suggestions on a electric fence supplier?  

Thanks a million!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Goats wander, nothing to do with their being happy with their environment.  You could give 2 goats 100 acres to play in and they would get to the fenceline and begin looking for a way to see how the weeds tasted on the other side.


----------



## goatboy1973

Pearce Pastures said:


> Goats wander, nothing to do with their being happy with their environment.  You could give 2 goats 100 acres to play in and they would get to the fenceline and begin looking for a way to see how the weeds tasted on the other side.


Or to get their doggone heads stuck in the fence trying to nibble on that grass just within reach.


----------



## goatboy1973

As far as multispecies grazing is concerned, a producer needs to choose their fencing type based on the smallest species that needs to be contained. If you consider your fencing system in this manner, the bigger animals will be adequately fenced in most cases. You want to consider the fencing system that will insure the containment of your goats and their protection from stray dogs, coyotes, foxes, and other predators. This is Fencing 101 and not considering fencing your pasture in this regard is irresponsible. If you cut corners now, it will cost you a lot more in the long run (livestock or having to re-fence). It is better to hold off on getting the ND goats until you have the proper fencing. Most counties in the US have laws stating that you must contain your livestock and if they get out, YOU are responsible for any damages they cause. There are other ways to cut corners and save money, but fencing and the well being of your livestock is not the place to do so. Personally, I would fence the pasture(s) with 4x4 inch woven wire fence with a strand of wire 6-8" off the ground, another one 3 feet off the ground, and a strand of electro-tape at the top to keep the horses from trying to lean over and to make the fence more visible to the horses. This makes for a nice looking fencing system also. You need good corner posts with "H" braces. I would remove all the barbed wire and put up the woven wire. Now you can re-use some of the barbed wire for your strand of electric at the bottom and middle and this will save you a little on your fencing.


----------



## goatboy1973

Godsgrl said:


> well goats may not eat "everything in sight", but I have experienced goats eating horse tails before. My friend's pygmy goats nibbled their pony's tail quite a bit. Now offer the goats any healthy food, like produce or lettuce, and they turn up their noses. LOL


LOL!!! I would love to see this.


----------



## goatboy1973

Annabelle333, we have about 30+ head of Commercial meat goats which hardly ever challenge a fence. We recently purchased a small herd of Spanish goats from a 2000+acre ranch in Texas. These goats can leap about 4 feet in the air so when we talked to the breeder, it was evident that these goats only had human contact 2x's a year for hoof trimming and deworming/ vaccination. These goats are literally like deer in every respect. Prior to getting these goats, we decided to add a strand of electric wire at the very top of our fence to discourage/ prevent the goats from leaping over the fence. We also recently traded some of our commercial goats for 2 guardian llamas. The top strand of newly installed electric now discourages the llamas from leaning over the fence. So there is a method to the madness. LOL Good luck and congrats on your new place.


----------

